# Running away



## juditheins (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a 14 weeks old boy, Marci. I read and heard about vizslas, that they don't like to be far away from you and they are easy to walk, because they keep you in site. I have no trouble with this in the house, as he prefers to be where I am. However, whenever I take him for a walk and he sees other dogs, he would run after them regardless whether I am going the opposite direction or not. Is he too small yet to behave like a vizsla, or should I submit a complaint to the breeder ?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

No complaints necessary. He's acting like a nice bold young boy. He wants and needs too socialize.

Your idea of "close" may not match his idea of "close". As for the "easy to walk" part, hmm,,, they eventually are easy to have at the walk, but it takes a little time and training. Mine like to "walk" at a pace that may seem liked a forced march at times
He might know exactly where you are when he goes visiting, but at 14 weeks I wouldn't bet on it. Keep him on a leash at this time unless he can safely socialize in an enclosed environment.


----------



## juditheins (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for your reply, Gunnr. It makes sense and now I am less worried that I got an odd vizsla puppy. Hope with time he will get more observant, though....


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

My experience with Blaze is that now that he is older he is_ pretty velcro off _ _leash. _ He only gets a lilttle agead of me on a trail and looks back to check if I'm coming.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian will be 6 months old in 2 days and I recently found out that he was getting much better on a walk through some wooded trails. He kept looking back to see where I was but maintained a little distance between him and I. I had/have the same concerns you do juditheins. I think it will take time and training and lots of affection.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

My pup is 8 months and I walk him off leash in the forest. He will run ahead of me on the trails and then turn and run back behind me. He'll keep this up till he get's real tired. The only thing is if he sees another dog then play, play play seems to kick in and he forgets me.


----------



## sazza (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a 14 month old and he still runs off to see other dogs. He's getting better and I only let him off in safe areas e.g woods, river or canalside. If we are in the park it's better to keep him on a long lead other wise he'll end up going home with some one else and their much more exciting than me dog! I'm sure one day he'll learn not ever dog wants to play.


----------

